# Electric Bassist (new instrument)



## JakeB433

Hi, I'm 18 years old and I play electric bass, guitar, handbells, and a little piano and various percussion instruments. My main instrument is electric bass(although I'm very fond and talented in handbells), this is because it was the first instrument I played. I go to a performing arts high school as an electric bass major and unfortunately because of massive instrument stereotyping I have been forced to play jazz music. I have nothing against jazz it's just not my favorite. I want to play classical. I am graduating in two days and plan on going to a local community college for two years to save some money while pursuing music a bit more. After those two years I plan on going to a private college and I do not want to keep playing jazz because I have an avid love for classical music. I'm looking in those two years to learn a new instrument (because there are not colleges that offer an electric bass classical major), similar to the one I play because I feel it would be quickest to learn. I am a music theory nerd so that's not to worry I can pick up an instrument be told were to find the notes and be able to play it. I just need to focus these two years on technique.
So in all this explanation I guess what I'm asking is what instrument(s) should I look into/try out. I had a recommendation from a friend (cello player) to learn the piccolo bass, only problem is I would love to play an upright piccolo bass (preferably acoustic) but upon searching it's looking like they don't exist. I'm not to knowledgeable on the instrument so If anyone could enlighten me that would be very helpful.

Thank You


----------

